# Ich, Velvet or What? - YouTube Link



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got a planted 55 gallon with a few black neons starting to show little white spots - the typical "salt sprinkling" appearance. Figured it was ich. 

But, they love to keep hanging out by the oxygen bubbles. Could that be velvet instead? 

And if so, what meds would you folks recommend? Not about to salt (plants) or raise temp (dojo loaches), so I'm stuck with meds. 

See link here: YouTube - M2U00377.m4v


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't think thay are ill, thay just playing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure if dojo loaches are any less resillient than clown loaches, but I know a friend that treated ich on her clowns with high temp, salt, and meds. You'd be surprised how high of a temp they can handle, but up to you how far you want to push it. Most will tell you not to increase temp if using meds to treat. Both deplete oxygen in the water and both together can be fatal to some fish. I placed in a powerhead while treating so that I could use both.

It is my understanding that temps above 85 just ensure the protozoa can't reproduce once they detach from the fish. The salt and meds work to kill them, again once they detach. Not sure if high temp alone kills them.

I would pull the infected fish out immediately and place in a hospital tank if you have one. It will spread to all of your fish if you let it go. Rid-Ich and quick cure work really well. Watch treating tetras also. Some meds have you half-dose the amonut if treating with tetras - same for some loaches (clowns).


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Follow up: 

Cranked up heat a little bit with a low-dose of maracyde...affected fish seem to be looking better. A lot less activity from all fish today, obviously due to the change in conditions...hiding out under plants to keep cool, etc. etc. 

Ordinarily, I would have captured affected fish and put them in a spare 10 gallon...but, chasing around black neons in a 55 gallon planted is next to futile, so I'm just going with the lot.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

S**T! I'm out of maracide. 

How would one go about putting in Ich Attack instead? 

50% water change, then dose? Or more water change. 

Ugh. I'm all over the place.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just follow the directions on the bottle. I think it says 25% change and then begin treatment. Take it slow.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Much appreciated, JR. Will do.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Follow up: 

Ich gone. Giving one more treatment per bottle recommendation to prevent a recurrence. 

Thanks folks.


----------

